# NEED HELP w/ WIRING origional 94 GMC Sierra radio to pioneer radio



## 94bae (Jul 11, 2015)

replacing the radio in my 94 GMC sierra 1500 extended cab. I ran into an issue- I got the dash taken apart and pulled the radio out. I got a pioneer x6700bt3 radio as well as an antenna adapter and the converter plug. the problem is- there is no plug into the original radio. I can splice the wires to the new radio but the new radio has more wires than the original ones and they don't have all the same colors or number of certain colors. I have a chiltons owners manual and while theres a "radio removal and instillation" section IN THE "CHASIS ELECTRICAL" section and has NO information on wiring. (kinda pissed about that) it also didn't have any info on how many and location of the bolts... but anywho:
has anyone replaced their radio? how did you do the wires? a diagram or link ( or even pink to red, yellow to yellow, etc) would be fantastic!


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

CK Pickup?

3 piece stereo.

The antenna plugs in under the dash. 70-1855 is Metra wire harness 40-GM10 is antenna adapter.

It's all in there you just gotta dig deeper.


----------



## 94bae (Jul 11, 2015)

its a k1500 and its got the radio and tape player separate and looked like this one before I took it apart.








the antenna isn't a problem- I got that figured out. the 70-1855 wont work either- its got male parts. I can't hook male parts to male parts. I've got to have a wiring harness with female parts- which I've only found in wiring harnesses for replacing the "old radio only" (that's what im told)
I finally talked to someone on the phone who said hed seen one setup like mine before and it had some type of bypass which complicated things and id have to bring it in in order for the instillation guy to know what needed to happen... if it weren't raining out id go take more pictures.


----------



## ween (Mar 12, 2009)

Metra harness needed is either 70-1858 or 70-1855. The tuner/amplifier module for the factory radio is to the right of the steering column, next to the heat/ac unit. It has a brace that runs from the bottom of the dash to the firewall. Taking the dash trim panel beneath the steering column will allow access to all the screws (9/32" or 7mm head). Screws are at firewall, edge of dash, and left side of ashtray (holds edge bracket of module). This module has the wiring needed for connection of an aftermarket radio.
The factory wiring can be pulled towards the cassette/eq module, negating the need for the 70-1855 wiring harness length. The antenna cable can also be moved to this opening. Check antenna cable for corrosion, (copper shield of cable turning green, results in high resistance...reception issues).
Dash pocket to replace old radio controls as well as colored dash kit are available.
Metraonline.com has the info needed, enter info in the vehicle fit guide.
Mark


----------

